# Backcombing hair question



## xkatiex (Jul 18, 2006)

I backcomb the front on my hair a bit to give it some volume since I have fine hair. I've just found out that its really bad for the hair and can stop it from growing long (which I'm trying to do




). Is this true?, lol Im not going to do it anymore :| x


----------



## Thais (Jul 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xkatiex* I backcomb the front on my hair a bit to give it some volume since I have fine hair. I've just found out that its really bad for the hair and can stop it from growing long (which I'm trying to do



). Is this true?, lol Im not going to do it anymore :| x I can't think of any biologic or physiologic reason why your hair wouldn't grow if you backcomb it... I guess it may just be a rumor.


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 20, 2006)

I back comb my hair everyday and it always grows long ....no problem.

I think your hair still grows but maybe it breaks more so it seems like it's not growing.........I think this may only be a problem if you have brittle hair


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jul 20, 2006)

I backcomb my hair every single day at the crown. I haven't had any problems with my hair not growing. It seems it's getting longer and harder to deal with everyday.


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for your replys!



x


----------



## canelita (Jul 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xkatiex* I backcomb the front on my hair a bit to give it some volume since I have fine hair. I've just found out that its really bad for the hair and can stop it from growing long (which I'm trying to do



). Is this true?, lol Im not going to do it anymore :| x I don't see a conection there, but take care of your hair and if it's fine and brittle just don't do it.


----------



## semantje (Jul 20, 2006)

never heard that! guess its not true


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 21, 2006)

Just be gentle with it.... you want to start off with tangle free hair, and tease in a downward direction. Once you get the height you want, smooth the top of the hair to hide any 'tease'. As long as you're gentle with it, you shouldn't have much breakage, which would lead to 'short' hairs.


----------



## tomorrowjourney (Jul 22, 2006)

I guess it's just a rumor because I have never heard of this before. I back-comb my hair all the time and it grows in just perfect.


----------



## Lilysandremains (Jul 23, 2006)

i've been backcombing my hair for 5 years,and i have mixed hair(black/white) and i have a mohawk and my hair is fine,you just can't comb your hair out later from the root it'll pull it out,if you are afraid of ripping hair out start from the bottom up,also condition your hair alot.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 24, 2006)

Alright, call me dumb, but what is backcombing?


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 24, 2006)

Lol, I was wondering the same thing. I think it may be like..brushing your hair straight back. Like from your forehead back or whatever.

I do that to part my hair everytime I get a shower lol.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 24, 2006)

flipping your hair over ur head and combing


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 24, 2006)

OH! Got it! I had a feeling it was something like that, but I wasn't too sure. I don't do it, so I have no idea as to whether or not it damages the hair. I'd probably definitely damage my hair that way *lol* It'd all get ripped right out! My hair doesn't believe in detangling too nicely for me! Although, the HSH has helped


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 24, 2006)

Actually backcombing is another word for teasing. Holding small sections of hair upward and taking the comb in a downward motion to 'pack' hair down at the root for lift.



(Think the 80's tease craze... but more refined and smooth for todays looks)


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 24, 2006)

Never heard that. . .

With my hair being so long i cant backcomb myself its gets all tangled and looks messy. (my hairs like a couple inches past my bra starp)


----------



## suspals (Jul 25, 2006)

backcombing does help to get instant volume...but nothing connected with slowing hair growth


----------



## Terri138 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hair powder Bumble and Bumble it's like backcombing in a bottle no comb nessasary. LOVE IT!


----------

